# Grip Frames Change on Single Six



## Ruger71 (Jan 15, 2007)

Are there any aftermarket grip frames available for the Single Six or Blackhawk? I have small hands and would like to find something similar to the stock grips that would fit my hands more comfortably. Can someone point me in the right direction? Thanks.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

This man here is suppose to be the best grip maker for the Rugers of all of them. Here's a link to his site.http://www.clccustomgrips.com/ Good luck.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

You might want to try the Birdshead grip from Ruger. These are available as factory models and you can see for yourself if you like the fit. Then order the grip frame and grips from Brownells. Brownells also sells the Ron Power two-piece grip frame that is closer to the Colt Single Action Army grip. If these don't fit your needs, the steel grip frame can be customized by any competent pistolsmith.

The carbon steel grip frames are furnished in the white for fitting and need to be blued. If you're handy, you can do this yourself, even cold bluing. But the cold blue won't hold up over time as well as a hot blue job.

But by all means get Brownells' catalog and look through it.

Bob Wright

P.S. Most aftermarket grip frames can be had in brass, as well.

And, yeah, as Baldy pointed out, CaryC makes the best grips for Rugers I've seen. If you go with a custom grip style, you can send him your grip frame for a custom fit.


----------

